

Ask HN: Starting university, a few questions about HFT - timtamboy63

Hey HN,<p>I start university this fall, and am very interested in the HFT industry. What can I do before/during university to increase my chances of getting a HFT job? I'll be majoring in CS, minoring in finance.<p>Cheers
======
alphast0rm
I'm majoring in CS and Finance too and if you haven't checked these HFT
articles out yet, they are 100% worth the read and are very interesting:

<http://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2012/hft_apology.html>

<http://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2012/hft_apology2.html>

~~~
timtamboy63
I have read them, actually they're the articles that changed HFT from a 'meh,
maybe I'll do that' into a 'hey, that looks super interesting, that's what
I'll aim for'. Cheers though!

------
officialchicken
Order of importance as I'm asked by recruiters seems to be:

Writing and debugging multi-threaded code in C/C++; learn the FIX protocol;
learn JAVA+R+FORTRAN; work with source code from a popular ticker plant; study
timing attacks from security researchers.

Bottom of the list seems to be open a trading account and start trading in
normal time (acquire domain knowledge).

EDIT: good luck at uni!

~~~
timtamboy63
Cheers buddy! Guess I have a lot to learn then, should be interesting.

------
known
Trying developing one [http://www.stoneridgetechnology.com/products/pci-e-
developme...](http://www.stoneridgetechnology.com/products/pci-e-development-
boards/hft-development-kit/)

~~~
timtamboy63
That looks pretty interesting, cheers!

------
ig1
Get industry internships

~~~
timtamboy63
Would they accept someone that's working towards a Bachelors in CS? I've heard
that most of the jobs need a Masters or PhD, but for an internship, do you
think an undergrad would be able to score an internship?

